# Exercise options



## Kid (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently saw a dog pulling its owner on rollerblades, thought it would be a great energy burn for my 2 year old Viszla. I’m looking for feedback on the following activities; bikejoring, skijoring, kicksled, and rollerblading, particularly, a safe, suitable harness for a 60lb male Viszla.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/search?q=bike

Take a look at the options with mountain bikes and a special harness.

Have fun and be safe. You don't want the dog and you to be joined TOO WELL. There are squirrels out there and you WILL change course instantly!

RBD


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

hello,
I would like your opinions too on what would be more adequate for a 10 mo old V boy in term of type of exercise and time.

Thank you

Leo


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure where you live but I LOVE my canadog products
I bought the designer kit 2 dog but here's the designer kit 1 dog
http://www.canadog.ca/canicross-starter-kit-designer-1-dog/

its very nifty and versatile because you can take apart the sections and use as a flat leash or a flat leash with the bungee with out the waist pack. The sport version is cheaper but doesnt have the versatility of the designer ie you pretty much need to use it a one unit since i was told the lead is rope and not very comfortable to use as a leash to hold in your hand.

I put the shorty harness on my Vizsalas and attach their harness to the woof cycle arm attached to my bike http://www.woofcycle.com/ and then they will help propel the bike forward and i dont have to work at much


----------

